# برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من((كوبلاند))



## noir (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من((كوبلاند))


هذا البرنامج لحساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد والتجميد
مقدم من شركة كوبلاند (ايمرسون)

والبرنامج هدية لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

ارجو الدعاء لى ولوالداى ولسائر المسلمين

http://www.mediafire.com/?w1kmiwkonrz

موفقين ان شاء الله​


----------



## noir (30 أغسطس 2012)

ولا رد؟ غريب!!!!


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ما انا قلت لك حمل على الفور شيرد


----------



## noir (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لم افهم هل من مشكلة في التحميل؟!!!!


----------



## aati badri (1 سبتمبر 2012)

noir قال:


> لم افهم هل من مشكلة في التحميل؟!!!!



نعم
طال عمرك


----------



## محمد_86 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (4 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> نعم
> طال عمرك



ممكن توضح اخي الفاضل؟


----------



## aati badri (4 سبتمبر 2012)

noir قال:


> ممكن توضح اخي الفاضل؟


كنت لا استطيع ايجاد مكان التحميل
حتى دلاني احد الزملاء لكلمة Here وسط الفرنساوي
شكرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

RLCSetup.exe هذا الرابط يفترض مباشرة من موقع الميديافاير يتم التحميل .............. شكرا اخي مجهودك روعة


----------



## محمود 2013 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن توضح أخى كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noir (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن التوضيح كيف يعمل البرنامج


----------



## eng_alg (16 سبتمبر 2012)

تحياتي و كل الشكر لك 

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## noir (1 أكتوبر 2012)

والدينا ووالديك ان شاء الله 

مشكووور


----------



## eng.bila (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزةعمار (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noir (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم آمين، شكرا على الرد


----------



## funsun (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدووووووووو (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكووور


----------



## فرج فركاش (1 ديسمبر 2012)

لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج الذى يعرف يرفعه ويكون مشكور


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 ديسمبر 2012)

:84:*مشكوووووووووووووور*​:84:​


----------



## noir (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نورت موضوعي


----------



## eng.bila (25 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمووووا


----------



## noir (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## noir (27 يناير 2013)

العفو، تسلم على الرد


----------



## هندساوى مفيش منه (20 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr800a (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hakh (25 مارس 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (3 أبريل 2022)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله منك


----------



## engkafa81 (23 أبريل 2022)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

